

Hadoop Toolbox: When to Use What - emdagon
http://smartdatacollective.com/mtariq/120791/hadoop-toolbox-when-use-what

======
res0nat0r
This has even more projects:
[https://hadoopecosystemtable.github.io/](https://hadoopecosystemtable.github.io/)

~~~
vishalzone2002
I was about to comment on the original article that it does not cover a lot of
projects.. This list is more exhaustive but it misses a lot of AWS projects..
I will probably fork it..

------
jonstewart
This is a very rudimentary discussion.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Yeah but you kinda need a guide like that with the Hadoop ecosystem. There are
so many projects in common usage, each with their own niche but with some
overlap, vendor spin, etc... and it can all change so quickly. Newcomers
really need a "field guide" to just explain what's what at a high level.

~~~
EdwardDiego
Yep, my team has started on the "slightly more data than our RDBMS can handle"
route, and I've had the whole Hadoop-is-a-ecosystem thing-not-a-single-
technology discussion multiple times with developers and product managers
alike.

